# Make the Monroe unit SPIKE ONLY during the archery hunt



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

After watching a lot of cows pour off the unit this year (just with people I know, 16 were shot within a mile of each other) it is obvious that it won't be able to sustain the DWR's money making agenda for long. This unit needs to be put back to spike only for the archery elk hunt, there are simply too many roads, to easy access, and too many cows getting killed to sustain this kind of hit year after year. It made my stomach rumble seeing the amount of cows coming off the unit this year, bad idea in the first place to open it up to shoot a cow, but they better fix the problem next year. If not they'll turn it into the next wipeout herd like the job they did to Fishlakes elk herd. The unit isn't over objective, it steady and obviously is sustaining the elk it has on it. Leave the cow population alone.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Yawnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Keep yawning sharpshooter, but when the division has wiped out our deer and elk herds on some of the best units in the state maybe you'll finally wake up and realize they could be doing much better on how their managing our states wildlife.


----------



## Roadlesshunter (Mar 2, 2012)

That sounds great less Elk means more deer. They now need to move down to the San Juan and elimenate that elk herd. I am tierd of seeing big bulls while deer hunting that will never be hunted. Not everyone likes Elk.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1deer,
wasn't it just last year you was bitching about the low deer numbers down there?
This should help the deer herd a little, don't you think?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well there's plenty of room for the deer herd to grow. The problem isn't the elk it's the inability of the dwr to see predator control and reduction of tags would sure help **** out a lot. The elk haven't even reached the dwrs objective do why start killing cows. Some of what they do makes no sense.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

And the cattlemen there gotta be loving this!


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Does the DWR give any other cow tags on this unit to manage the herd (i.e., take some cows off the unit)? If so are you just angry that archers are taking some of the rifle hunting opptunities awayor do you think the DWR should not take any cows (i.e., the herd doesn't need to be managed)?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I would be supprised if archers took 16 cows off the unit. If they did i wonder how many were taken with their already purchased cow tags.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good grief.....................


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> managing our states wildlife.


= Make as much money as posible and sooth the local special interest groups money making abilities.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Watcher said:


> Does the DWR give any other cow tags on this unit to manage the herd (i.e., take some cows off the unit)? If so are you just angry that archers are taking some of the rifle hunting opptunities awayor do you think the DWR should not take any cows (i.e., the herd doesn't need to be managed)?


The DWR gives 40 rifle elk tags for a small portion of the unit on the east side (opened because a rancher "was having a problem"), those are the only other cow permits and the hunts have always been very low success, so much for an elk problem for a rancher to open up two hunts. No taking opportunity away from rifle hunters isn't the problem. My problem is, how does the DWR plan on meeting their objectives (which the raised statewide on elk population) if they start taking cows off a unit, that's been closed to killing cows for a lot of years, when they haven't even gotten to their objective yet. Once they've reached their objective then yes manage as such, but killing elk off a unit where you haven't even reached number the "educated bioligists" have set, dosen't make any sense. The Monroe herd is in need of growth not reduction, its still okay but is like the deer herd as shadow of what it was 10 years ago, both in cow numbers and big bull numbers as well as the quality of the bulls found on the unit.



swbuckmaster said:


> I would be supprised if archers took 16 cows off the unit. If they did i wonder how many were taken with their already purchased cow tags.


Oh would you really, I'll PM you the first name of every person I know got their elk and it will add up to that. I helped 3 people drag their elk out of where they got it, and of these 16 cows they were all within a mile to a mile and a half of each other where they were taken (on the cove side) I don't know how many got taken off the Monroe side. There's to easy of access and to high of success rate (right now anyway) to keep this unit open to such a slaughter fest year after year. The state has ruined the deer herd and is now working on ruining the elk herd. I get everyone wants opportunity, but quality of the hunt for years to come is also important. You can't have your cake and eat it to.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Click on the below link and go to page 19. While the Monroe is under objective for elk the population has been steadily rising for the past several years without so much as a blip.

I don't see anything concerning going on with elk numbers there and in fact headed in the right direction. When you consider that the state is 6500 animals over objective I don't think there is a major problem with elk management and spike only archers kill so few elk/cows they don't make any real difference and as you already mentioned the very few cow tags that are given out on that unit (20 each of the past 4 years) are due to depredation complaints.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meeting ... packet.pdf

My 2 cents.


----------



## Broadhead (Mar 2, 2008)

I did my part and shot a Spike on the Monroe side opening morning. I was up there for an additional 5 days looking to get my deer. I did not see or hear of any other person killing an elk (or deer for that matter) and I saw very few hunters, and those I saw never got off their wheelers. I don't think you need to worry about the archers down there whacking too many.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Broadhead said:


> I did my part and shot a Spike on the Monroe side opening morning. I was up there for an additional 5 days looking to get my deer. I did not see or hear of any other person killing an elk (or deer for that matter) and I saw very few hunters, and those I saw never got off their wheelers. I don't think you need to worry about the archers down there whacking too many.


Well I saw plenty come off, so maybe you weren't in the right spot.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Garbage in, garbage out. The only way game and fish can give recommendations on managemanet plans is by the data collected from guess who - yep, hunters. Truthful and consistent harvest reports are the only way to do it. Hunters have a very big part in the proper management of game. Unfortunately at times politics get in the way of what makes sense. Easy solution on harvest reports. If you dont't submit, whether or not you were succesful, then you don't get to have the opportunity to hunt the following year...


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

spikes will always be spikes and sometimes a cow will have a nice rack.
kill all the spikes, they're just taking up space.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

The Monroe is very easy access for elk. And I do believe that spike and open cow on the archery will have a negative impact on the Monroe. I have seen the quality decline on the unit and that personally makes me sad. Yes I enjoy the quality, love going up and taking pics and videoing the big bulls. 

I know that makes me a bad guy on this forum but hey I like what I like. I know all those wasted bulls and cows are taking oppurtunity from the general grocery hunters. But I don't care. I like watching the big bulls. Leave a few units like that for the crazy minded guys like me. Hunt spikes on the original general units.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Tex.. you got it right!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Keep yawning sharpshooter, but when the division has wiped out our deer and elk herds on some of the best units in the state maybe you'll finally wake up and realize they could be doing much better on how their managing our states wildlife.


Don't think of it as wiping out the herds, think of it as creating opportunities for hunters!!


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

1-nut pull you head out of your ass for some air. DWR knows the numbers. They are "almost" correct. They account for how many tags are sold and what the success rate is per hunter. They take into account a margin of error. This is called statistics. They teach this in higher levels of education which you may not be familiar with. They sell more tags than their target number and play the odds that so many hunters will be be unsuccessful. Usually they are right. When they are right, they collect more $$$ and give more hunters the opportunity to hunt. When they are wrong and too many animals are harvested and they adjust the number of tags for the following few years. Come out and breath the fresh air and stop smelling all that ass air. It is effecting your already compromised thought process.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lets release wolves on the Monroe. Solve this problem once and for all.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> Lets release wolves on the Monroe. Solve this problem once and for all.


Wait, I thought wolves only kill the sick animals?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Uni said:


> Wait, I thought wolves only kill the sick animals?


Yes the sick and the stupid ones


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Badger said:


> 1-nut pull you head out of your ass for some air. DWR knows the numbers. They are "almost" correct. They account for how many tags are sold and what the success rate is per hunter. They take into account a margin of error. This is called statistics. They teach this in higher levels of education which you may not be familiar with. They sell more tags than their target number and play the odds that so many hunters will be be unsuccessful. Usually they are right. When they are right, they collect more $$$ and give more hunters the opportunity to hunt. When they are wrong and too many animals are harvested and they adjust the number of tags for the following few years. Come out and breath the fresh air and stop smelling all that ass air. It is effecting your already compromised thought process.


$$$$ is not a good excuse to take the chance at ruining something. I don't know why you dug this old thread up, we don't need more arguments.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not saying there not trying there best. I'm saying their failing at it. You have no argument don't disregard mine. You just buy into what's happening believe it and accept it and don't try to do something about it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Badger I'm walking away from this thread. I make perfect sense people on this forum just don't want open their ears and listen. They call me the jester because I'm not just going to go along with the utahwildlife.net groups views and mindless following. They don't like me because I don't and will not agree with them or you. Sorry if that hurts your feelings, go sit in the corner and boil down your anger I know that's hard for you to accept.

As I said if you don't believe there was a meeting which is just pure stupidity and ignorance on your part call the area biologist.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

I think the only people that understand your threads are the other voices in your head.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

So wait, is shooting spikes good or bad? Is a cow killed with a bow worse than a spike killed with a rifle? What the heck is going on down on the Monroe? You guys had better have a meeting and get this crap figured out. We expect a full report.----SS


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Badger you can't understand when you can't think outside the tiny close minded box your trapped in.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Badger you can't understand when you can't think outside the tiny close minded box your trapped in.


1 eye. I don't disagree with everything you are saying. Much of it, yes, but I respect where you are coming from, and can also respect the strong emotional attachment you have to your "home" unit.

That being said, you are constantly telling people to open their eyes and minds and smell the roses, when it appears that you are incapable of taking emotion out of a discussion/argument regarding "your" unit. You are very myopic in how you view an issue, and it may be nice to show some tact and logic when presenting an argument. Also, it wouldn't be the worst if the argument was at least loosely based on more than anecdotal evidence and hearsay.

One eye is a very fitting name for you. Because for all the complaining that others need to open their eyes, you are the one who appears to be viewing "your" world with one eye completely shut.

I don't mean this as an attack, though I'm sure you will feel differently.

Good luck on your hunts this year!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> 1 eye. I don't disagree with everything you are saying. Much of it, yes, but I respect where you are coming from, and can also respect the strong emotional attachment you have to your "home" unit.
> 
> That being said, you are constantly telling people to open their eyes and minds and smell the roses, when it appears that you are incapable of taking emotion out of a discussion/argument regarding "your" unit. You are very myopic in how you view an issue, and it may be nice to show some tact and logic when presenting an argument. Also, it wouldn't be the worst if the argument was at least loosely based on more than anecdotal evidence and hearsay.
> 
> ...


Well thank you, see a simple post like this is much easier to respond to. But you and many others need to add experience and knowledge of the area into the equation. Thank you though finally a respectable disagreement. You didn't resort to lie tactics like other forum members who are incompedent and hide they know nothing about the situation with low blows that are childish tactics.


----------

